# /usr/sbin/smartctl und 3ware

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

ich habe mit smartctl die Temperatur meines Raid überwacht.

```
olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ cat .conkyrc | grep 3ware

${color black} Festplatte Raid 3ware /dev/sda Temp: ${color red} ${execi 10 /usr/sbin/smartctl  -d 3ware,0 -A /dev/twe0 | grep Temperature_Celsius | cut -c 88-90}°C
```

Das funktioniert nicht mehr.

```
olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ /usr/sbin/smartctl  -d 3ware,0 -A /dev/twe0

smartctl 5.40 2010-10-16 r3189 [x86_64-pc-linux-gnu] (local build)

Copyright (C) 2002-10 by Bruce Allen, http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net

Node /dev/twe0 does not exist and must be created. Check the udev rules.

problem creating 3ware device nodes /dev/twe0mknod: Permission denied

Smartctl open device: /dev/twe0 [3ware_disk_00] failed: setup_3ware_nodes("twe", "3w-xxxx") failed
```

```
flammenflitzer olaf # lspci | grep 3ware

04:01.0 RAID bus controller: 3ware Inc 7xxx/8xxx-series PATA/SATA-RAID (rev 01)
```

```
flammenflitzer olaf # cat /proc/devices | grep twe

253 twe
```

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

Wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen hab werden die Devices nun mit /dev/twa benannt, also nicht mehr als "twe"

/edit: 

```
# grep -e twe -e twa /proc/devices 

253 twa
```

----------

## Josef.95

Argh sorry, ich hatte übersehen das es sich bei dir um einen 3ware Controller der 7xxx/8xxx Serie handelt, bei diesen sollte /dev/twe doch richtig sein. (siehe zb auch in der man smartctl)

Also vergiss meine oberen Beitrag bitte wieder.

Würde der 

```
# smartctl -d 3ware,0 -A /dev/twe0
```

 Befehl denn als root klappen?

----------

## flammenflitzer

funktioniert als root

```
flammenflitzer olaf # smartctl -d 3ware,0 -A /dev/twe0

smartctl 5.40 2010-10-16 r3189 [x86_64-pc-linux-gnu] (local build)

Copyright (C) 2002-10 by Bruce Allen, http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net

Node /dev/twe0 does not exist and must be created. Check the udev rules.

Node /dev/twe1 does not exist and must be created. Check the udev rules.

Node /dev/twe2 does not exist and must be created. Check the udev rules.

Node /dev/twe3 does not exist and must be created. Check the udev rules.

Node /dev/twe4 does not exist and must be created. Check the udev rules.

Node /dev/twe5 does not exist and must be created. Check the udev rules.

Node /dev/twe6 does not exist and must be created. Check the udev rules.

Node /dev/twe7 does not exist and must be created. Check the udev rules.

Node /dev/twe8 does not exist and must be created. Check the udev rules.

Node /dev/twe9 does not exist and must be created. Check the udev rules.

Node /dev/twe10 does not exist and must be created. Check the udev rules.

Node /dev/twe11 does not exist and must be created. Check the udev rules.

Node /dev/twe12 does not exist and must be created. Check the udev rules.

Node /dev/twe13 does not exist and must be created. Check the udev rules.

Node /dev/twe14 does not exist and must be created. Check the udev rules.

Node /dev/twe15 does not exist and must be created. Check the udev rules.

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 10

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000f   056   049   006    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0003   096   096   000    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   096   096   020    Old_age   Always       -       4584

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   036    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000f   087   062   030    Pre-fail  Always       -       498872540

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   091   091   000    Old_age   Always       -       8221

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0013   100   100   097    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   097   097   020    Old_age   Always       -       3919

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   037   061   000    Old_age   Always       -       37

195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered  0x001a   056   049   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0012   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0010   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x003e   200   199   000    Old_age   Always       -       1

200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   0x0000   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

202 Data_Address_Mark_Errs  0x0032   100   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
```

Sollte nicht /dev/twe6 vorhanden sein? Als user funktioniert es nicht. (mehr)

----------

